# [BETA APP] Boot Animation Shuffler



## quittle

**REQUIRES ROOT** so normal disclaimer about blowing up, melting, freezing, breaking, cracking, generally making annoying, your phone. Don't bother if you don't have root.

Randomizes the boot animation used. just put all your boot animations in /sdcard/BootAnimations (don't worry about renaming them, as long as they end in '.zip' you'll be fine) and run the app. It runs on startup so every boot gives you a different animation. Please let me know what you think, what features are needed and what should be removed. Send all feedback to [email protected] Yes, that is my real email address.

UPDATE(1/15):
I will no longer post copies of the app to the thread. If you are looking for the most up to date versions. Check it out in the Market.

This will also be my last update on this thread. I will, however, continue to check back regularly for people looking for help on this thread. Thanks for the feedback and ideas.

UPDATE(1/3 6:38pm):
Again, please download from Market to keep app updated faster

Version 1.4 (APK updated)
-Option to choose only a specific animation

UPDATE (1/3 7:17am):
Please download from Market to keep app updated faster. Thanks.

Version 1.3 (APK updated)
-Bug fix where animation was changed twice
-added options that keep on ROM flash:
+backup boot animation that doesn't exist yet
+turn off notification
+(Coming soon/tomorrow) use a specific animation only
+(Coming later/maybe tomorrow) set a queue/cycle of animations


----------



## Gman

- Ability to set up just one boot animation
- save settings to sd card like TB
- ability to preview animations before applying


----------



## quittle

well, if there is just one boot animation in the folder, it will just choose that one every time. There are no settings to save. I'll look into the previewing.


----------



## Gman

It would be nice to be able to have more than one and either set what the cycle is or set just one. Thanks for the response


----------



## quittle

I'm not sure I understand what you mean by


Gman said:


> It would be nice to be able to have more than one


If you have multiple zips in the folder it will choose one randomly so it does support multiple, that's why it's a shuffler

Also, I'll work on setting one or a specified cycle for the next release. Thanks for your feedback


----------



## Gman

Similar to wallpapers, I have more than one on my sd card. I wouldn't want to have to remove all of them, just set it to one. However if I wanted to have it cycled, I could add them to a "que"


----------



## z0mbiexx

Bug(?): after hit randomize and reboot the notification shows I clear it and minute later it shuffles animation again happened after a few reboot

Features: add option to save roms default animation in case you wanted to go back after uninstallation.

Ability to disable the notification that it shuffled the animation of choice

Otherwise worked well on galaxy nexus and made me realize all my boot animations are to tiny for this screen.


----------



## quittle

I believe I've addressed the main feature requests with the exception of preview (which will take a HUGE amount of work) and the queue. I'll work on including the queue as soon as possible.


----------



## Gman

Excellent and agree with your accessment 100 %


quittle said:


> I believe I've addressed the main feature requests with the exception of preview (which will take a HUGE amount of work) and the queue. I'll work on including the queue as soon as possible.


----------



## jedwardmiller

Will this work with Samsung phones that normally use a weird bootsamsung.qmg format? If I put zips in the folder will it play them instead of the .qmg?


----------



## quittle

I do not know as I don't own a phone like that. If you could try it and let me know, that would be excellent.

On a side note, I'm going to include sound copying in the next update, though that might not be till the weekend as I do have a life. Any other suggestions guys?


----------



## Gman

Have our cake and eat it too? Just BS'in, looking forward to the update 


quittle said:


> Any other suggestions guys?


----------



## ace8707

I installed this on my verizon gnex and put about 15 different boot animations in /sdcard/BootAnimations and they're all in there as whatever the name of the boot animation is .zip (ie MachineAzul-Nex.zip) but this is not shuffling any of them. I tried using the option to use a specific boot animation and chose one that did not work either. I have tried rebooting the phone about 5 times and it just keeps using stock. Any ideas? My phones unlocked and rooted and I gave Boot Animation Shuffler superuser permissions btw.


----------



## quittle

hmmm, does it say "Boot Animation Shuffle has been granted superuser permissions" when you run it? If not, could you check in the Superuser app to make sure that it in fact allowed. I've had times when an app suddenly stops working and somehow it had been denied at some point


----------



## munkyspunk

I have about 9 animations in my folder. The program executes fine, and even randomizes when I want it to, but when I try to use the option to stick with just one animation, it doesn't hold the actual animation I choose. Here's what happens: I go into BAS, select the third option (use specific animation only) and then select the animation. I exit the program and go back in, it has decided that the one boot animation it's going to show is the one at the top of the list, NOT the one I've chosen. The selection box right under that third radio/check box where you select your file isn't sticking for me - exit and re-enter, and it's back to the same one. On reboot, it's not the animation I chose either, it's the one the program is stuck on.

Running GNex, Codename Android ROM, 4.0.3 ICS based.

EDIT: Other than that, it's a great app. Iron the kinks out and I'll gladly purchase the donate version.

I'm also not into leaving bad ratings for apps, so I'll leave your market rating blank until we work through this and THEN give you five stars.


----------



## quittle

I have not abandoned this project in any way. I just had a busy weekend. This is my first app so it takes a while to implement any new feature. I'm working on adding the cycle now.


----------



## Gman

Is this ICS compliant already?


----------



## quittle

I don't know what you meant by compliant, but I run it on my galaxy nexus so... it runs fine on it


----------



## GeekMcLeod

Great app!! I never know which boot animation I want and constantly switch them so this is perfect! Thanks!!


----------



## quittle

Yay, I love feedback like that GeekMcLeod. Responses like that are why I made the app and released it free.

I've made an update, fixing some problems where animations weren't shuffling at all and adding an option to disable the app completely if you don't want it anymore but want to keep the app. I pushed it to the Market to the Donate version. I'll push it to the non-donate in a bit. don't know how long to give donators early. I would have included the cycle, but I just can't seem to get it to work properly. Anyone know how to set the checkboxes in a ListView in multiple_mode manually?

Glad you all are enjoying my app


----------

